

Ask HN: What cool stuff have been built with JavaScript? - jibly

Looking to learn Javascript and build some cool stuff for my startup http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.traction.vc<p>Before  learning it though, I&#x27;d like to get inspired about what&#x27;s possible. Thus collecting a list of cool stuff built with Javascript. What cool apps&#x2F;websites&#x2F;experiments that you know of have been built with Javascript? List them here.
======
faehnrich
I wanted to learn JavaScript, so I made a few small programs.

Fallout Hacker Helper [http://faehnri.ch/fhh/](http://faehnri.ch/fhh/) \- a
utility to help with the hacking mini game in Fallout 3

WRAP [http://faehnri.ch/wrap/](http://faehnri.ch/wrap/) \- Web Register
Assembly Programming, a browser version of Daniel Dennett's RAP machine, a
simple register machine and language he uses for some theory of mind concepts
(read his Intuition Pumps)

Disrupt Inspiration [http://faehnri.ch/disrupt-
inspiration/](http://faehnri.ch/disrupt-inspiration/) \- something I made
quick after a friend and I were joking about startups. Generate startup ideas
in the form of "X, but for Y." Submit ideas!

~~~
jibly
very cool little programs. like it!

------
mtmail
Vector map rendering ([https://www.mapbox.com/blog/mapbox-gl-
js/](https://www.mapbox.com/blog/mapbox-gl-js/)) editors
([https://atom.io/](https://atom.io/)) data visualization
([https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Gallery](https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Gallery))
compressing data ([https://www.npmjs.com/package/gzip-
js](https://www.npmjs.com/package/gzip-js)) image manipulation
([https://www.npmjs.com/search?q=jpeg](https://www.npmjs.com/search?q=jpeg))

My point is: almost anything can be build with Javascript.

~~~
jibly
Point made. Im inspired.

------
logn
SilkJS is neat and much of it is written in JavaScript (the rest is C++) --
[http://silkjs.net/](http://silkjs.net/) "SilkJS is a command shell built on
top of Google's v8 JavaScript engine, highly optimized for server-side
applications"

------
jurgenwerk
I made a jQuery plugin for drawing really sweet donuts:
[https://github.com/matixmatix/sweet_donut](https://github.com/matixmatix/sweet_donut)

------
rubiquity
StatsD[0] is pretty awesome and probably the only server side JS tool I would
ever use.

0 - [https://github.com/etsy/statsd/](https://github.com/etsy/statsd/)

~~~
jibly
tnx for sharing

------
picozu
Picozu www.picozu.com/editor/, HTML5 image editor built in Js with the help of
some 3rd party jQuery libs.

~~~
jibly
wow that looks pretty sophisticated.

